# Ho fatto incazzare Mattia



## Tebina (21 Maggio 2013)

E' incazzato sul serio.
Ha urlato 10 minuti solo in napoletano e quando usa l'idioma napulè. E' merda.
Io sto quatta.
Non ha ragione ovviamente perchè alla fine è una minchiata. Non che la cosa sia una minchiata ma lo diventa nel momento stesso in cui la faccio io.
Cioè.
Non avrebbe dovuto incazzarsi. Non c'era nessuna implicazione strana. Mi conosce Minchia. Pur essendo una cosa potenzialmente grave non lo diventa perchè ripeto.
la faccio io. E nelle modalità in cui gli spiego senza nascondere nulla del fatto.
Che poi lo sapeva e ci rideva pure su.
Che cazzo.
Niente che riguardi Man.
Diciamo che ho fatto un favore ad un amica e mattia si è incazzato.









Devo ancora decidere se scrivere il fatto.
E' un pò...come dire. Strano. Come è strana la mia amica. Che a Mattia è pure simpatica tra l'altro.
Vabbè.
Se gli passa lo scrivo.
Se non gli passa....

Minchia. 
E se non gli passa?
Questa davvero non me l' aspettavo.
Non so nemmeno come affrontarla devo dire.
E' semplicemente assurda.






Madò.
salvatemi


----------



## Nausicaa (21 Maggio 2013)

Ups.

ma se lo sapeva....

Testa bassa e aspetta che passi la bufera...
A meno che a un certo punto ti stufi e ti incazzi tu, e allora deve essere lui a nascondersi...

Scusa, non sarà il momento di scherzare.... in bocca al lupo stellina...


----------



## Tebe (21 Maggio 2013)

Nausicaa;bt8355 ha detto:
			
		

> Ups.
> 
> ma se lo sapeva....
> 
> ...


Non sapeva che io facevo per lei per un paio di giorni quella cosa. Perchè lei non poteva e ci teneva.
Testa bassa e aspetto.
Non posso nemmeno giocarmela sul sesso e stuzzicarlo con qualcosa che so funzionare sempre sempre. 
Mi manderebbe a fanculo.
No no, scherza pure.
Sto facendo fatica a non ridere io per la situazione perchè è davvero assurda.
Solo che se non mi mostro un minimo pentita non mi salvo.
E ridere non mi sembra buono.
Non ci credo che gli è partito l'embolone.
Per qualche minuto veramente pesante.
E io pensavo solo..
Non ci credo. Davvero mi sta facendo questa sceneggiata? 

Sono in modalità troppo ironica.
Adesso scoppio a ridere.

Madonna
:unhappy:


----------



## erab (22 Maggio 2013)

è ancora incacchiato?


----------



## Tebina (22 Maggio 2013)

erab;bt8357 ha detto:
			
		

> è ancora incacchiato?


si...

però sta cedendo. E' uscito stamattina senza salutarmi e facendo finta di essere single, però adesso mi ha chiamata intimandomi di smacchiargli i pantaloni della tuta bianchi.
Lo ha detto in napulè, quindi è ancora in embolo però mi ha chiamata, quindi voleva sentirmi. Quindi gli sta passando.
Forse.
Paura



è inutile. non riesco ad essere seria su questa vicenda però un minimo capisco l'incazzatura di Mattia. Non perchè io mi incazzerei al suo posto, mi sarei fatta comunque una bella risata ma perchè è lui.
E torniamo al punto che proprio perchè l'ho fatta io e non una normale, avrebbe dovuto passare inosservata...


----------



## Nausicaa (22 Maggio 2013)

Però lo sai vero che ci stai facendo morire di curiosità?


----------

